# Marriott's Ocean Pointe 3/14 - 3/21 or 3/21 - 3/28



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 27, 2015)

Marriott's Ocean Pointe Studio in Palm Beach Shores, Florida.

Two separate weeks available for $700 per week.  First week is Saturday March 14th thru Saturday March 21st.  

Second week is Saturday March 21st thru Saturday March 28th.

Both of these weeks have Ocean Front locations.  You'll either be facing the beach or facing the inlet in this well maintained beautiful resort.

Nearest airport is West Palm Beach (PBI).

Please PM me if you have any interest or questions.

NOTES:  DATES CAN NOT BE CHANGED.  Rent one or both weeks @ $700 per week.



.


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Feb 28, 2015)

*Marriott ocean pointe - studio*

DOES STUDIO SLP 2 OR 4?  DOES IT HV A KITCHEN? THX.

jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------



## owe222 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Marriott Ocean Pointe*

Interested in the March 21-28 week.
Thank You
Owen


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 28, 2015)

Both weeks still remain available as of this posting.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump....  These two weeks are still available as of this posting.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 2, 2015)

.

The only week which now remains available is Saturday 3/21/2015 thru Saturday 3/28/2014.

Please send me a PM if you have any interest.  Thank you.



.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 4, 2015)

Bump.

This FLORIDA week of March 21st thru March 28th is still available for $700.

This is an Ocean Front facing studio on Palm Beach Shores  

Please PM me if you have any interest or questions.



.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 4, 2015)

Both of these are fantastic deals. They are two of the most common Spring Break weeks for Florida schools and high demand time in South Florida.


----------



## Quilter (Mar 5, 2015)

I've sent you a PM.   My phone no. is included.   Please call me.   I'm at OP now.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 9, 2015)

*Rented*

BOTH weeks have now been rented.  Thank you for all who expressed interest.



.


----------

